# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  My Star Wars deck plan.

## Eskandare

I dug it out of the darkest depths of my hard drive and finished it. It is the CEC YT-600.




Edit: I just realized I made a spelling error on the title above the ship. Fixed error, re-uploaded, and then changed the post icon.

----------


## Ettrick

I like your design.  It gives me ideas for model construction... but I'll have to buy a 1/48 scale Millenium Falcom.  Looks like a trip to D&J is in order.

----------


## Eskandare

The design itself isn't mine just the deck plan layout. This ship design has been wandering the web for a few years and I have no idea who the author of the original design. I give that person much credit for my inspiration. I originally designed the deck plan for a game I was planning to run. The styling is inspired by Christopher West's ship plans.

----------


## arsheesh

Nice work on this Eskandare.  However, is there some explanation for why the outer frame of the ship appears to be out of focus?  I think the piece would benefit from reducing the blurriness of the frame.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Eskandare

> Nice work on this Eskandare.  However, is there some explanation for why the outer frame of the ship appears to be out of focus?  I think the piece would benefit from reducing the blurriness of the frame.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh



Thank you Arsheesh,

The blurriness of the ship under the deck plan was more to draw the eye to focus to the deck plan itself. Also, give the viewer an idea of general location within the vessel. My idea was to prevent making the image too busy. With many maps, not to ever discredit any of my peers, tend to miss various shadow and lighting effects, or not changing the brightness of a texture. This causes the viewer to have a headache. Larger areas should be simple, have different contrast and colour, or be a little darker allowing the map elements pop out. Walls should be well defined so the viewer can identify them as walls. Hex or grid tiling should be well defined, but blend with the texture not to break the image too much yet not confuse the player. Sorry to ramble on, I'm preaching to the choir here.

~Eskandare

----------


## Eskandare

> Nice work on this Eskandare.  However, is there some explanation for why the outer frame of the ship appears to be out of focus?  I think the piece would benefit from reducing the blurriness of the frame.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thank you. Yeh... It's one of my earlier works, I wanted to at the very least complete it. The image just turned out that way. I may correct it in the future. 

I'm currently working on a Ship I call the YT-1900. It's not an official ship and appeared in one of the d6 Star Wars books as a Modified YT-1300 but it looks too similar to the YT-1930 that I decided to give it a designation as an earlier model of the YT-1930. I'm also making a floor plan for the YT-1000 and detailed maps of the Dawn of Defiance encounters for the DoD adventure I'm running with my friends. Fun. As another note: my works are not for commercial use. Only for fan use.  :Razz:

----------


## Hydeyulse

Thank you for*good*communication.

----------


## Edilson Belangier

very good material. congratulations!

----------


## acrosome

> The blurriness of the ship under the deck plan was more to draw the eye to focus to the deck plan itself. Also, give the viewer an idea of general location within the vessel. My idea was to prevent making the image too busy. With many maps, not to ever discredit any of my peers, tend to miss various shadow and lighting effects, or not changing the brightness of a texture. This causes the viewer to have a headache. Larger areas should be simple, have different contrast and colour, or be a little darker allowing the map elements pop out. Walls should be well defined so the viewer can identify them as walls. Hex or grid tiling should be well defined, but blend with the texture not to break the image too much yet not confuse the player.


Hallelujah!  I see so many maps on this site that are humongous cut-and-pastes of very busy patterns, complex lighting effects, etc., etc.  They make my head ache, and I often can't tell where the darned walls and doors are!  Not every map has to be photorealistic, but they all DO have to function as maps!

For the record, I like the blurred ship outline in the background.  It fulfills your stated purpose.

----------

